# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Waarschijnlijk ongesteld op vakantie?

## Gast858

hallo,
ik heb een vraagje, ik was de vorige keer rond de 25e ongesteld, maar nu ben ik het nog niet, het is wel vaker onregelmatig, maar ik ga 10juli 2weekjes op 
vakantie...nu ben ik bang dat ik het tijdens mijn vakantie ben....wat kan ik 
hier aan doen?

x

----------


## blaat

Je kut volstoppen met perensap!

Echt waar, geen geintje, van me oma geleerd.

Denk erom, gebruik alleen coyenne peren, deze zijn fantastisch, ik gebruik ze zelf ook.

De zuurtegraad in deze peren komt overeen met jou vaginale zuur.


Bijkomend voordeel:
Je kan ze goed bewaren in plastic zakjes.

Als je nog vragen hebt omtrent je kut, mail me

[email protected]

----------


## Edo

> Je kut volstoppen met perensap!
> Echt waar, geen geintje, van me oma geleerd...


Leuke oma.
Bedoel je peren als alternatief voor tamons? Ik denk dat ik voortaan even aarsel als ik mijn bordje vol leg met stoof peertjes :s

----------


## Melissa

Doe niet zo d0m!! gebruik gew0on een tampon (of heb je daar nog nooit van gehoord):P nJaa veel suc6 ermee xx Melis

----------

